# Linux+Windows 10 Dualboot



## simon3004 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte am Anfang nur Windows installiert. Windows ist auf meiner SSD onstalliert. Ich habe aber auch noch eine normale 1TB Festplatte. Auf dieser Festplatte habe ich dan Ubuntu installiert. Ubuntu läuft gut aber wie kann ich jetzt wieder Windows benutzen? Im Bootmenü wird Windows nicht angezeigt. Brauche dringend Hilfe. Ich habe extra bei der Installation "Ubuntu neben einem anderen Betriebssystem installieren" angeklickt.


----------



## CEKAYS (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

Wenn du Linux und Windows auf separate Festplatten installiert hast. Und dabei alles richtig gemacht hast müsst du nun im Bios die SSD als Bootdevice auswählen. 
Sollte trotzdem Ubuntu starten hast du Linux entweder auf der SSD installiert oder die SSD ist formatiert und bootet deshalb nicht.

Probiere das aus sollte es nicht funktionieren SSD Memoryspace abfragen sollte diese noch den vollen Platz zu Verfügung haben Windows neu auf die ssd installieren.

Gruß
CEKAYS


----------



## simon3004 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich die SSD auswähle, steht nur Ubuntu zur Auswahl. Die SSD wurde nicht formatiert. Alle Daten sind noch auf der SSD drauf, bloß ich kann Windows nicht starten. Egal ob ich mit der 1TB Festplatte oder der SSD starte, jedes mal will das System mit Ubuntu starten.


----------



## lunaticx (2. Mai 2016)

Mal angenommen du hast, wie oben beschrieben, alles richtig gemacht ... und in Linux siehst du auch noch die Windows-Daten auf der SSD.

Dann hat Linux sich mit GRUB in den Bootbereich geschrieben und nicht erkannt das dort ein bestehenden Windows-System vorhanden ist.

Also -> du bootest deinen Rechner ... dann passiert was ?
Linux bootet direkt ?
Oder siehst du den Bootloader ? Und kannst dort Ubuntu / Ubuntu Recovery / etc auswählen ?

UEFI aktiv ?


----------



## CEKAYS (2. Mai 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Mal angenommen du hast, wie oben beschrieben, alles richtig gemacht ... und in Linux siehst du auch noch die Windows-Daten auf der SSD.
> 
> Dann hat Linux sich mit GRUB in den Bootbereich geschrieben und nicht erkannt das dort ein bestehenden Windows-System vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...



Müsste ungefähr so bei dir aussehen:
http://www.ubuntu-user.de/var/ezweb...04/abbildung-1/16835-1-ger-DE/Abbildung-1.png

oder so:
http://img.netzwelt.de/dw557_dh418_...n-windows-7-windows-8-bild-netzwelt-12505.jpg


----------



## simon3004 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich meinen Pc starte sehe ich den Bootloade. Es gibt 3 Zeilen zum anklicken. 1. Zeile: Ubuntu 2. Zeile:Erweiterte Optionen für Ubuntu 3.Zeile: System Setup.


----------



## nordischerdruide (2. Mai 2016)

Ich habe auch mehrere Platten im PC von denen nicht alle  beim booten erkannt bzw. angezeigt werden. Um die Fehlenden zu benutzen muss ich vorher F8 drücken und kann im Bios diese  auswählen.
Versuch doch mal F8, F10 oder F12. Vielleicht hast du Glück und kannst so deine SSD starten.


----------



## lunaticx (3. Mai 2016)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Pc starte sehe ich den Bootloade. Es gibt 3 Zeilen zum anklicken. 1. Zeile: Ubuntu 2. Zeile:Erweiterte Optionen für Ubuntu 3.Zeile: System Setup.



Okay ... also hat Ubuntu die Windows-Installation nicht erkannt.
Somit müsstest du entweder den Booteintrag manuell per Hand hinzufügen ... oder über Drittprogramme (Verwaltung des Bootmanagers) erkennen lassen.

Leider reichen meine Linuxkenntnisse soweit nicht aus ... ergo googeln  oder warten bis hier ein Linuxspezi reinschreibt 



nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mehrere Platten im PC von denen nicht alle  beim booten erkannt bzw. angezeigt werden. Um die Fehlenden zu benutzen muss ich vorher F8 drücken und kann im Bios diese  auswählen.
> Versuch doch mal F8, F10 oder F12. Vielleicht hast du Glück und kannst so deine SSD starten.



Geht bei ihm aber scheinbar nicht. Da Linux sich wohl in den MBR geschrieben hat. Damit ist der Bootsektor von Windows ... dahin ...
Hat er doch ein wenig weiter oben schon erwähnt.

Edit:
menu.lst › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Da stehts drin wie es gemacht wird, also per Hand ...


----------



## nordischerdruide (3. Mai 2016)

Da magst Du recht haben @lunaticx
Ich würde aber die übrige Platte (SSD)  kontrollieren, ob Windows wirklich noch drauf ist oder aus versehen überschrieben wurde.
Mit Linux kann man ja auf andere Platten zugreifen.
Sollte Windows noch vorhanden sein, würde ich die 1TB Festplatte vom Rechner abstöpseln und die SSD mittels Windows-CD reparieren.
Im Anschluß Festplatte wieder anschließen und es sollte alles laufen.


----------



## noIDeaFORaNAme (4. Juli 2016)

Konsole -> "sudo update-grub"

Da wird nochmals nach erkannten OS gesucht und in Grub hinterlegt. Sollte kein Windows gefunden werden, hat es wohl das Win EFI zerlegt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------

